
Ask HN: How do you illustrate your books? - guhsnamih
What tools do you recommend for illustrating a technical book on basic programming (Yes there are over 2^100 already but mine will be hard to miss :P). I am considering some master art works of arrays, and other data structures that appear drawn by the master artists. There was a link posted on HN this year if not this month. I really regret not bookmarking it.
======
alufers
I haven't personally written any books, but I have seen this blog article [1]
written by Bob Nystrom. He talks about creating his book (about writing an
interpreter) in general, but there is a part dedicated to explaining how he
illustrated the book by hand and scanned the pictures to include them in the
book.

Maybe such a low-tech solution will suit you.

[1] [http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2020/04/05/crafting-
crafti...](http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2020/04/05/crafting-crafting-
interpreters/)

~~~
guhsnamih
Yes, this is the article I regretted notbookmarking. Thank You.

